# Trying to organize



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

Tints and mixer ready 









Our brand new 5 gallon Gryo...fantastic machine. 









Some of our coating ready to be tinted.


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

How much did that run you?

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks like one of the place that I buy my paint from. 

looks good!


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like Rambos frozen paint collection


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Awful lot of mis-tints on that shelf... just sayin.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

No mis tints there just left overs and paint ready to go out. The gyro was $3300. It is fantastic


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I see some Benny Moore in there. What's up with that??


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

That's old. Just no way to get rid of it all. We have been filling cans with kitty litter to dry them out for the dumpster. Anyone around me is more than welcome to stop over for a free for all.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

You have more paint there than I would use in a years time


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> You have more paint there than I would use in a years time


That looks like what I have used in the last couple of months.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

if im ever in Jersey an short on paint can i stop by an set up an account?......i assume you have a coffee machine while i wait 








that set-up is bad azzzz !!!!...........


----------

